# deze/dezen



## cyaxares_died

Wat is de verschil tussen "deze" en "dezen"? Waneer wordt "deze" gebruikt, en wanneer "dezen"?


----------



## moenbase

Deze is om bepaalde zelfstandig naamwoorden aan te wijzen.
Deze aardappel is vies. 
Deze man is gek.

Dezen wordt meer gebruikt in nette brieven.
Bij de Van Dale staat bijvoorbeeld:
Dezen wat deze zaak betreft.
Bij dezen berichten wij u door deze brief.

In de spreektaal wordt 'dezen' naar mij weten niet gebruikt. Of de laatste 'n' wordt gewoon ingeslikt, zoals dat vaker gebeurd in de Nederlandse taal.


----------



## Joannes

Ik denk dat je die /n/ nooit zegt in het Standaardnederlands, behalve misschien voor een klinker (http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/47/), maar ik ben daar zelfs niet zo zeker van.

Je schrijft 'm wel in bepaalde versteende uitdrukkingen waarbij *deze* verbogen werd als gevolg van een voorafgaand voorzetsel dat gecombineerd ging met een bepaalde naamval.

PS: het verschil


----------



## Grytolle

Joannes said:


> Ik denk dat je die /n/ nooit zegt in het Standaardnederlands, behalve misschien voor een klinker (http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/47/), maar ik ben daar zelfs niet zo zeker van.
> 
> Je schrijft ze wel in bepaalde versteende uitdrukkingen waarbij *deze* verbogen werd als gevolg van een voorafgaand voorzetsel dat gecombineerd ging met een bepaalde naamval.
> 
> PS: het verschil


Waar ze geschreven wordt, mag ze uitgesproken worden voor klinkers en "medeklinkers die erom vragen", als voorbeeld wordt "d" gegeven. Ik zou gokken dat de andere b, t en h zijn


----------



## Joannes

/t/ wel, maar /b/ en /h/ niet hoor (in AN!).


----------



## Grytolle

in den beginne?


----------



## Joannes

Inderdaad, je hebt gelijk voor de /b/, denk ik. Maar de /h/ denk ik in AN toch nog altijd van niet: ik zou de /n/ in *van goeden huize* niet uitspreken..

(Pff, eerlijk gezegd kan ik daar amper over nadenken, ik zet overal /n/'en tussen normaal )


----------



## HKK

Joannes said:


> ik zou de /n/ in *van goeden huize* niet uitspreken..



Als je de n niet uitspreekt klinkt het als 'van goede huizen'. Ik denk dat de n in die samenstelling meestal wordt uitgesproken.


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Als je de n niet uitspreekt klinkt het als 'van goede huizen'.


Inderdaad, als ik AN spreek, zou ik het zo zeggen. Ik denk trouwens dat dat niet fout is normatief gezien (valt gewoon onder deze regels, itt tot *den* in *in den beginne*, waar ik de /n/, allez [m], wel zou zeggen). Dialect is iets anders natuurlijk..

(Ik heb deze lijst gevonden met vaste uitdrukkingen. Iedereen kan eens nagaan wanneer je wel en wanneer niet de /n/ zou zeggen. )

(Ik bijvoorbeeld ook niet in *in goede(n) doen*, nochtans /n/+/d/)


----------



## Grytolle

Dit ruikt naar hypercorrectie, Joannes :\


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> Dit ruikt naar hypercorrectie, Joannes :\


Dit kon ik natuurlijk niet zomaar laten zeggen ,

en dus heb ik een e-mailtje gestuurd naar de taaltelefoon en die stuurden me vandaag het volgende - niet heel verhelderende - antwoord:


> De eind-_n_ hoeft volgens ons zeker niet uitgesproken te worden in bijvoorbeeld: _bij deze(n), in deze(n),_ _in goede(n) doen, in grote(n) getale, in levende(n) lijve_. In de volgende gevallen hebben wij zelf de neiging om de -_n_ wel uit te spreken: _hare*n*twege, hunne*n*twege, om hare*n*twil, om hunne*n*twil, heden te*n* dage, in de*n* beginne,_ _om de*n* brode_.
> 
> Wij hebben dit niet voldoende kunnen bestuderen om na te gaan of er een systematiek in te ontdekken is. Wij gaan ervan uit dat zoveel factoren een rol spelen, dat het niet mogelijk of wenselijk is om er echte regels voor op te stellen. Wellicht klopt het wel dat het archaïsche karakter van veel van deze uitdrukkingen meer uitnodigt om de eind-_n_ uit te spreken. Maar in veel van deze gevallen kan de eind-_n_ in elk geval ook wegblijven.


 
Met ook deze toelichting nog:


> Het Uitspraakwoordenboek (2000) zegt over het uitspreken van de eind-_n_ het volgende: 'De toepassing van deze regel is onderhevig aan een groot aantal factoren, zoals de fonologische context waarin het woord zich bevindt (een volgende klinker bevordert gewoonlijk het behoud van de [n]), spreekstijl, hypercorrectie, enzovoort.'
> 
> Ruud Hendrickx, de taaladviseur van de VRT, zegt op http://taal.vrt.be/taaldatabanken_master/uitspraak/algemeen/ui-alg010.shtml dat een oorspronkelijke eind-_n_ midden in een woord soms wel wordt uitgesproken en soms niet, zonder dat het hem duidelijk is wanneer wel, en wanneer niet. Wij gaan ervan uit dat we hetzelfde kunnen zeggen van een eind-_n_ die midden in een vaste uitdrukking met een oude naamvalsvorm voorkomt.
> 
> Een voorbeeld als _met die*n* verstande_ is wel te verklaren: de -_n_ volgt hier niet op een toonloze _e_.


 
Dat laatste geldt overigens ook voor *heden ten dage* enz. waar je verondersteld wordt /tɛn/ te zeggen.


----------



## Grytolle

[heˑdə tən daˑɣə] zeker? De sjwa neigt voor een n wel naar een heldere e, maar ze hoort toch een sjwa te zijn net als in "den"

in elk geval, ze lijken mijn uit 't Verkavelingsvlaams gekopieerde uitspraak goed te keuren


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> [he:də tən daɣə] zeker? De sjwa neigt voor een n wel naar een heldere e, maar ze hoort toch een sjwa te zijn


Awel, nee, mijn uitspraakgids (_Klink klaar_), die ik nu niet hier heb en waar ik dus effe niet op kan beroepen, zegt dat het /tɛn/ moet zijn..


----------



## Grytolle

Zegt hij ook dat je [hɛt] moet zeggen? Wat zegt hij van "men"? Dat hoort eigenlijk ook met sjwa, maar de leesuitspraak [mɛn] is heel frequent (zelfs norm geworden vrees ik)

http://dbnl.org/tekst/paar001abnu01_01/paar001abnu01_01_0029.htm
[tən] en [tɛn]

Dat het [tɛn] moet zijn lijkt mij even grote onzin als dat je de n zou moeten laten vallen voor een klinker




Persoonlijk advies: Behandel de n zoals in je regiolect, maar let erop dat je ze niet toevoegt gelijk: "de campagnen is nog niet afgelopen" ("ik prikten em niet" is dan weer goed AN)


----------



## HKK

Grytolle said:


> "ik prikten em niet" is dan weer goed AN



Echt?! Ik zou denken ofwel "Ik prikte hem niet" ofwel "Ik prikte 'm niet".


----------



## Grytolle

Volgens die uitspraaksgids waarnaar ik linkte verdient het zelfs de voorkeur... Maar het wordt helaas heel weinig gedaan op de Vlaamse televisie. Ze doen altijd zo hypercorrect wat betreft de uitgang -en... Het enige wat mij meer stoort is de ondertitelingsmanier


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> Zegt hij ook dat je [hɛt] moet zeggen?


't Is een _zij_.  Wel als het beklemtoond is, anders [ət] (zonder /h/), dus bv. in *dat was hét moment van het jaar*, de eerste [hɛt] en de tweede [ət].


----------



## Grytolle

*superkeibelangrijke waarschuwing:* Ik schrijf hier een zin in niet-standaardtaal



Joannes said:


> 't Is een _zij_.


Ne spellinggids dië zegt da... Hij zegt ook da...



Joannes said:


> Wel als het beklemtoond is, anders [ət] (zonder /h/), dus bv. in *dat was hét moment van het jaar*, de eerste [hɛt] en de tweede [ət].


Goedzo!


----------



## Chimel

Ik kom graag terug op de initiële vraag: verschil deze/dezen, maar wel met een variant: beide/beiden.

Op school (zo'n 30 jaar geleden, toch...) leerden wij het verschil tussen _beide_ (voor zaken) en _beiden_ (voor mensen). Ik heb zo het gevoel dat dit verschil nu steeds minder toegepast wordt. Bv onlangs in een tekst over twee schilderijen: _Beiden dateren uit de 17de eeuw, _waar ik volgens mijn "schoolregel" _beide_ zou verwachten.

Is het zo dat deze regel niet (meer) geldt? En kan het eventueel een verband hebben met de vraag over _deze/dezen_ van Cyaxares? (ik bedoel: vroeger zei men "dezen" voor mensen maar het wordt niet meer gebruikt in modern ABN).


----------



## Grytolle

Die regel had toch niks met de uitspraak te maken? Dat was iets wat Hooft verzon omdat het gedifferentiëerder was. "Dezen" afkomstig uit mannelijke objectsvorm of onzijdige datief is een ander verhaal


----------



## Joannes

Chimel said:


> Is het zo dat deze regel niet (meer) geldt? En kan het eventueel een verband hebben met de vraag over _deze/dezen_ van Cyaxares? (ik bedoel: vroeger zei men "dezen" voor mensen maar het wordt niet meer gebruikt in modern ABN).


Die regel geldt nog wel, maar het zou me inderdaad niet verbazen dat veel mensen er niet van op de hoogte zijn en hem derhalve niet toepassen -- het is ook alleen een spellingding. Mááár hoe dan ook is dat in dezen irrelevant (zeg je hem of zeg je hem niet? ), want *deze* is geen substantief maar een voornaamwoord.


----------



## Grytolle

Joannes said:


> (zeg je hem of zeg je hem niet? )


uiteraard wel, er volgt een klinker op en "in deez" zou gek klinken!



Joannes said:


> want *deze* is geen substantief maar een voornaamwoord.


Ja maar die regel heeft ook betrekking op _deze_:

_Ik zag twee mensen op straat. Dezen zagen er blij uit.

_...Wat echt het allerfictiefste geval is


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> Ja maar die regel heeft ook op deze betrekking:
> 
> _Ik zag twee mensen op straat. Dezen zagen er blij uit._


Toch niet, wordt nog altijd gezien als aanwijzend voornaamwoord, althans door zij die de spelling hebben uitgevonden, je kan er weliswaar linguïstisch over discussiëren (ook zo voor *beide(n)* trouwens), meervoud of enkelvoud voor *deze*, attributief gebruikt of niet, is irrelevant voor de schrijfwijze.

(En als je me niet gelooft, is het jouw beurt om de Taaltelefoon te bellen )

btw,


> "in deez" zou gek klinken!


altijd in AN


----------



## Grytolle

Het kan me niet schelen tot welke woordsoort het hoort  Ik zeg gewoon dat de kunstmatige menselijkemeervoudsregel ook relevant is voor "deze" (en in dit geval zou ik eerder de e laten vallen dan een n toevoegen als er een klinker op volgt). Ik heb dat met dezen gezien op een of andere taaladviespagina... Waarschijnlijk die van onzetaal

Maar als de taaltelefoon nu deze regel daar niet meer toepassen, is dat misschien een goed antwoord aan de vraagsteller!


----------



## Chimel

Joannes said:


> want *deze* is geen substantief maar een voornaamwoord.


*Beide(n)* ook, althans in mijn voorbeeld: _Beide(n) dateren uit de 17de eeuw._

Dus ik dacht dat je ook het verschil zou kunnen hebben tussen:
_Deze_ [= deze schilderijen waarvan in de vorige zin sprake was] _dateren uit de 17de eeuw_
maar
_Dezen_ [= deze schilders waarvan net sprake was] _worden als voorgangers van Rubens beschouwd._

Je hebt het ook met *alle/allen*, trouwens.


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> Ik heb dat met dezen gezien op een of andere taaladviespagina... Waarschijnlijk die van onzetaal


Ok, jullie hebben gelijk, sorry.  (Dit is die pagina.)



Chimel said:


> Joannes said:
> 
> 
> 
> want *deze* is geen substantief maar een voornaamwoord.
> 
> 
> 
> *Beide(n)* ook, althans in mijn voorbeeld: _Beide(n) dateren uit de 17de eeuw._
Click to expand...

Wat *beide(n)* daar ook moge zijn, een voornaamwoord is het niet.  Maar toeternietoe want ik begrijp wat je bedoelt en je hebt dus gelijk.


----------

